

Apple profiles customer who saved $70k by using Macs and Basecamp - transburgh
http://productblog.37signals.com/products/2008/03/apple-profiles.html

======
jackowayed
Basecamp is web-based. It works on anything.

From reading the actual Apple profile, it looks like the advantages they're
really touting are:

* It's a little easier to use.

* It has video chat (a $20 webcam + mic kit and skype do that)

* Switching made them realize that they could use basecamp instead of expensive windows-based software.

It's cool for 37signals to show it off and everything, but for Apple, it looks
like they're stretching their benefits a lot.

